# Vorderrad weggeruscht...



## tayke (30. September 2011)

Huhu,

ich habe mal ne _blöde_ Frage...

Hatte mein Hardtail die Tage beim Service und die haben die Reifen ordentlich aufgeblasen.
Nun ist mir heute im Wald zwei Mal das Vorderrad in Kurven weggerutscht. Einmal konnte ich mich noch retten, das andere Mal habe ich den Sattel verlassen...
Aktuell ist vorne ein Schwalbe Nobby Nic drauf, der eigentlich noch ein gutes Profil hat.

Mit weniger Luft sollte sich das Problem doch mehr oder weniger in Luft auflösen, oder? 
Oder kann man da etwas mit der Gewichtsverlagerung anstellen?
Oder vielleicht doch ein anderer Reifen?
Oder oder oder...

Auf alle Fälle hatte ich das Problem vor dem Service nie bei solchen günstigen Kurven.


----------



## Free_Rider94 (30. September 2011)

Servus

so wirklich helfen kann ich dir nicht aber es wäre sicherlich hilfreich mit wieviel Druck du gefahren bist, was du unter Wald verstehts (Wurzeln oder doch nur Waldautobahn).
rein vom gefühl her würd ich zuerstmal ein bisschen weniger luft im Reifen probieren denn die Reifen sind sicherlich nicht schlecht. Ich bin dich selber schon bei nem Freunde gefahren un war begeistert.

gruß Free_Rider94


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el_tribun (1. Oktober 2011)

also ich fahre den NN 2,1 V u. H, das VR macht bei mir soweit keine Probleme, finde aber besonders auf Schotter das HR manchmal kritisch. fahre mit ca. 3,5 bar.


----------



## LF-X (1. Oktober 2011)

3,5 im Gelände? Das ist sehr viel. Wie soll sich der Reifen da an den Untergrund anpassen können?


----------



## Trim07 (1. Oktober 2011)

tayke schrieb:


> Huhu,
> 
> ... die haben die Reifen ordentlich aufgeblasen.
> ...



ZEG ? 

Wieviel wurde denn in die Reifen reingeblasen?

Nimm dir bei der nächsten Fahrt eine Pumpe mit und such dir eine "schöne Stelle" mit Wurzeln oder Steinen und dann probierst du aus mit welchem Druck es für dich am besten ist. Wenn du schon auf der geraden über Steine und Wurzeln "rüber hoppelst" ist auf jedenfall zu viel drin.


----------



## Grobi-Stollo (1. Oktober 2011)

Schau mal ob die Laufrichtung stimmt, der NN hat vorne ne andere als hinten und
vielleicht solltest du auch mal über einen anderen VR nachdenken, der NN ist ne katastrophe erstrecht vorne.


----------



## maddda (1. Oktober 2011)

Der Nobby rutscht gerne mal...aber wenn die den ordentlich aufgeblasen haben, dann liegts warscheinlich dadran, wie viel Bar sind denn jetzt drauf und wie viel wiegst du?


----------



## tayke (1. Oktober 2011)

Also die Strecke war mehr ein Trampelpfad, mit Wurzeln und gröberem Schotter, der jedoch nur vereinzelt rum lag.
Habe eben mal mit der Pumpe geschaut und die hat 2,5 bar angezeigt. Habe jetzt mal 0,7 bar abgelassen. Mal sehen, was sich tut.
Wiege so 73kg.


----------



## Ketchyp (1. Oktober 2011)

Mit 20kg mehr bin ich den Nobby Nic bzw vergleichbares mit 2,3-5 bar gefahren. Da sollten die 1,8bar schon eher passen. Daumenregel sind eh Durchschlag+0,5bar.


----------



## LF-X (1. Oktober 2011)

2,5 ist für Strasse und leichtes Gelände ok. Weniger Druck steigern aber Komfort und Handling deutlich.


----------



## Charly779 (1. Oktober 2011)

Der 2011 Nobby Nic ist nun auch für Luftdrücke ab 1,8 Bar zugelassen. Sicherlich abhängig vom Fahrergewicht (evtl. inkl. Rucksack), aber 2,5 Bar würde ich eher bei 90 kg Fahrern (mit Rucksack) anrechnen.

Fahre selbst mit 1,8 bis 1,9 den NN in 2,25. Und neuerdings schlauchlos, da geht eh noch weniger.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wassertrinker (1. Oktober 2011)

Wenn du in Kurven mehr Druck aufs VR gibst (sprich Gewichtsverlagerung) , dann rutschts auch nicht so leicht weg.


----------



## tayke (4. Oktober 2011)

Also weniger Luft hat schon etwas gebracht, aber ideal wars immer noch net.
Musste auch noch zwei Mal ran und Luft raus lassen.
Von den 2,5 bar ist da nicht mehr viel übrig geblieben, wobei ich ja vorher schon auf knapp unter 2 bar abgelassen habe.

Entweder ich hab das Fahren verlernt oder mir fällt jetzt erst auf, dass der Reifen echt nix ist.
Alterntive Empfehlungen für Vorne?

Hinten ist ein Racing Ralph drauf, mit dem ich zufrieden bin.


----------



## el_tribun (4. Oktober 2011)

also ich habe heute erstmals auch unter 2 Bar drauf gehabt, fährt sich besonders in Kurven auf etwas festerem Belag irgendwie recht schwammig und besonders beim anbremsen in Kurven hatte ich kein so gutes Gefühl.  Wenn ich jetzt so lese, dass Leute mit 90 Kilo den gleichen Druck fahren,  die müssen ja auf der Felge fahren bei Abfahrten, hatte so schon Einschläge nach an der Durchschlaggrenze bei meinen 73 Kilos....


----------



## chaz (4. Oktober 2011)

Je nach Wetter und Boden fahre ich meine Reifen auch unter einem bar. Muss ´ne gute Felge aushalten. Und die Schläuche auch...


----------



## F4B1 (5. Oktober 2011)

el_tribun schrieb:


> also ich habe heute erstmals auch unter 2 Bar drauf gehabt, fährt sich besonders in Kurven auf etwas festerem Belag irgendwie recht schwammig und besonders beim anbremsen in Kurven hatte ich kein so gutes Gefühl.  Wenn ich jetzt so lese, dass Leute mit 90 Kilo den gleichen Druck fahren,  die müssen ja auf der Felge fahren bei Abfahrten, hatte so schon Einschläge nach an der Durchschlaggrenze bei meinen 73 Kilos....


Das, was du da beschreibst, ist normal, wenn man vorher nur prall aufgepumpte Reifen gefahren ist. 
Der Reifen walkt auf der Felge, was bei mehr Druck nicht so schnell passiert. Sollte eigentlich auch nur auf Asphalt spürbar sein, auch da gewöhnt man sich dran. Im Gelände überwiegen dann die Vorteile.


----------



## el_tribun (5. Oktober 2011)

dann werde ich es nochmal weiter probieren mit den schwämmen, zum glück hab ich keine 2km  bis zum waldrand, da hält es sich in grenzen mit asphalt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roudy-Radler (5. Oktober 2011)

Ketchyp schrieb:


> Mit 20kg mehr bin ich den Nobby Nic bzw vergleichbares mit 2,3-5 bar gefahren. Da sollten die 1,8bar schon eher passen. Daumenregel sind eh Durchschlag+0,5bar.


 
?? Besser + 0,1 Bar oder ??
Ich kenne den NN nicht würde aber auch mit 1,8 - 2,2 testen was sich am besten anfühlt.



tayke schrieb:


> Also weniger Luft hat schon etwas gebracht, aber ideal wars immer noch net.
> Musste auch noch zwei Mal ran und Luft raus lassen.
> Von den 2,5 bar ist da nicht mehr viel übrig geblieben, wobei ich ja vorher schon auf knapp unter 2 bar abgelassen habe.
> 
> ...


 
Kauf was von CONTI mit dem BlackChilliZeug.
Keine Ahnung was das Äquivalent zu NN ist. X-King / RaceKing
Dazu Latexschläuche und dann ist mit Durchschlägen Schluss.
Ich habe mal Durchschläge provoziert um zu sehen, was die Dinger halten. Nach der Tour konnte ich an Quetschmarken die Anzahl der Durchschläge zählen. Luftverlust = 0
Aber: Preis (10,-/Stck.) und Pflege (reglmäßig nachpumpen) nicht missachten


----------



## LF-X (5. Oktober 2011)

Der RaceKing ist ein super Reifen. Aber sehr gewöhnungsbedürftig, wenn man vorher einen NN gefahren ist. Klebt praktisch an allem. Rollt aber top.


----------



## RetroRider (5. Oktober 2011)

Mein Tip: Klick

Der Race King (Protection und Supersonic) ist ein super Hinterreifen. Für vorne würde ich Maxxis HighRoller oder SwampThing (Draht+MaxxPro/60a) empfehlen.
Der HighRoller kommt zwar seitlich auch früh in's Rutschen, aber bleibt im Gegensatz zum NN noch lange kontrollierbar. Voraussetzung: Weniger als 2 bar!
Der SwampThing ist eigentlich ein Matschreifen, aber auch als Allrounder brauchbar.
Ich würde unbedingt die schwere Dowhnhill-Karkasse empfehlen, weil man da mit dem Luftdruck noch weiter runter gehen kann und Durchschläge glimpflicher ausgehen.
Die alten Maxxis-Reifen fallen ziemlich schmal aus: 2.5" entspricht ungefähr 2.25" bei Schwalbe. Aber mit DH-Karkasse wiegt die schmale 2.35er-Version schon 1 kg, und fährt sich auch wie ein viel breiterer Reifen.

Den NobbyNic kann man dann übrigens am Hinterrad "verbraten".


----------



## x-tea95 (5. Oktober 2011)

> Für vorne würde ich Maxxis HighRoller oder SwampThing (Draht+MaxxPro/60a) empfehlen. Der HighRoller kommt zwar seitlich auch früh in's Rutschen, aber bleibt im Gegensatz zum NN noch lange kontrollierbar. Voraussetzung: Weniger als 2 bar!


 
Ja, klar, warum nicht gleich nen Muddy Mary 2.5 Vertstar 2ply? Oder vll. nen Baron? Oder nen Mud King?

Wenn du ordentlich was für die Beine tun willst und auf ebener Strecke selbst bei maximalem Kraftaufwand nicht über 10 km/h kommen willst ist der HighRoller ein super Reifen. Die einzige Situation bei der ich mir einen HighRoller am *Hardtail* vorstellen könnte, wäre, wenn ich 4 Stunden am Stück einen Wheelie könnte, weil dann ist der HRoller am VR vom Rollwiderstand her wirklich super. 
[Ironie AUS]

Erstmal zum Druck, was das betrifft ist diese Tabelle hier durchaus zu gebrauchen, die Drücke passen ziemlich genau:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=525774&highlight=reifenluftdruck+gewicht

Jetzt zum Reifen, hast du die hochwertigere oder die Standard-Version? Weil falls du die Standard hast, ist das mit dem Vorderrad wegrutschen durchaus nachvollziehbar (ich hatte den auch mal drauf), aber ich kann dich trösten, die andere Version ist nicht viel besser.

Das Äquivalent von Conti zum NN wäre der Mountainking II. Mit dem einzigen Unterschied, dass der Rollwiderstand ziemlich viel niedriger ist und der Grip eher in der Fat-Albert Sparte rangiert. Ich hab den zurzeit auf meinem Marathon-Fully drauf, in 2.4" (der Reifen fällt recht schmal aus) mit BCC und in ProTection.

Aber vll. wäre für dich der X-King besser, hat in 2.2" jedoch mir perönlich zu wenig Grip und die 2.4" wirkt ganz leicht ballonig. Ist aber mMn etwas empfehlenswerter als der Racing-Ralph.

Den RaceKing würde ich nicht nehmen, da der Grip sehr begrenzt ist und der Reifen sich unheimlich schnell abnutzt. Also nur für den Wettkampfeinsatz. (Das gleiche gilt für den Rocket Ron, der sich aber ein bisschen langsamer abnutzt und ein bisschen mehr Grip hat)

Was die Kurventechnik betrifft, einfach mal das Forum durchsuchen, ungefähr aber schon einmal von mir:
1. Äußeres Pedal nach unten.
2. Das Bike in die Kurve drücken indem du dein Gewicht auf das äußere Pedal und die innere Hand am Lenker verlagerst, dadurch liegt das Bike ein klein wenig mehr in der Kurve als du.
3. Bitte nicht auf Glatteis oder nassen Fliesen probieren und mir sagen, dass das nicht klappt, da musst du etwas anders agieren, indem du dein HR vor deinem VR um die Kurve bringst. Aber das ist ein anderes Thema.


----------



## blutbuche (5. Oktober 2011)

fahre den nobby mit 1.9 bar - bei 50 kg . bisher is noch nix gerutscht .-


----------



## RetroRider (5. Oktober 2011)

x-tea95 schrieb:


> Ja, klar, warum nicht gleich nen Muddy Mary 2.5 Vertstar 2ply? Oder vll. nen Baron? Oder nen Mud King?
> 
> Wenn du ordentlich was für die Beine tun willst und auf ebener Strecke selbst bei maximalem Kraftaufwand nicht über 10 km/h kommen willst ist der HighRoller ein super Reifen. Die einzige Situation bei der ich mir einen HighRoller am *Hardtail* vorstellen könnte, wäre, wenn ich 4 Stunden am Stück einen Wheelie könnte, weil dann ist der HRoller am VR vom Rollwiderstand her wirklich super.
> [Ironie AUS]
> [...]



Da haben wir halt verschiedene Meinungen. Ich finde den Unterschied im Rollwiderstand am Vorderrad absolut lächerlich im Vergleich zum Hinterrad. Selbst auf der frontlastigen CC-Feile stört das Matschprofil vorne kaum. Ich hab Alles mögliche durchprobiert, und finde es sinnvoller, am Vorderrad vom Leichtbaureifen auf einen schweren DH-Brocken (ohne übertriebene Breite, Wandstärke zählt) aufzurüsten, als von Starr- auf Federgabel aufzurüsten. Wenn der Reifen wegflutscht, helfen dir auch keine 200mm Federweg weiter. Federweg is nothing without control.
Wenn dir der Asphalt-Rollwiderstand sogar am Vorderrad statt nur am Hinterrad wichtig ist, dann wäre vielleicht ein Trekking-Bike besser für dich.

(Ironie: ) Die Federgabeln sind im letzten Jahrzehnt immer besser geworden damit die Reifen immer schlechter (leichter) werden konnten. Alles nur Hype.


----------



## x-tea95 (5. Oktober 2011)

Ja, da haben wir wohl wirklich andere Meinungen, ich will nicht deine Welt auf den Kopf stellen, aber es fahren CC-Racer schon seit einer "geraumen" Zeit mit Federgabel und wenn du das Geschehen verfolgst, geht der Trend sogar dort seit ein paar Jahren in Richtung Fully.
Und ich kann natürlich nur das sagen, was ich selber schon erfahren habe, oder bei anderen gesehen habe. Aber ich fahre nicht erst seit gestern CC-Rennen (übrigens mit einem Raceking und im Training Rocket Ron) und ich bin noch nie bei einem Rennen mitgefahren, bei dem ich mir danach vorgeworfen hätte, "mann, hätte ich heute mal einen Downhill-Reifen vorne dran gehabt, wäre ich ein paar Sekunden schneller gewesen".
Und ich habe ihm ja sogar den MountainKing II empfohlen, der hat wirklich deutlich viel mehr Grip, als ein Rocket Ron.

PS: Was ich dir empfehlen kann, fahr mal mit deinem Bike ohne Federgabel, dafür mit Downhill-Reifen durch eine Kurve mit unregelmäßigem, aber feinen Wurzelteppich und dann mit einem CC-Race Hardtail oder Fully und von mir aus mit einem RaceKing durch dieselbe Kurve, du wirst merken, dass du mit dem gefederten Bike mehr Traktion hast.


----------



## RetroRider (5. Oktober 2011)

Mit Renn- und Leichtbau-Ambitionen sieht die Sache natürlich anders aus. Aber wenn man sich einfach nur mal so hobbymäßig an einem wurzeligen, verwinkelten Trail mit Quergefälle versuchen will, und es hier und da auch noch nass ist, dann ist ein HighRoller mit 1,3 bar einfach besser als ein Nobby mit 2 bar (bei gleichem Federweg). Wie gesagt: Ein 2.35er DH-HighRoller ist sogar schmaler als ein 2.25er Nobby, aber wiegt trotzdem das Doppelte. Für Irgendwas muss das Gewicht ja gut sein.


----------



## das waldhuhn (5. Oktober 2011)

Warum klemmen sich eigentlich alle so verbohrt auf das Thema Reifen und Druck? Vielleicht liegts ja auch an der Position aufm Bike beim Kurvenfahren?  Nur mal so als Idee jetzt....


----------



## Stoegl (5. Oktober 2011)

Nicht in der Kurve bremsen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tob1as (6. Oktober 2011)

RetroRider schrieb:


> Da haben wir halt verschiedene Meinungen. Ich finde den Unterschied im Rollwiderstand am Vorderrad absolut lächerlich im Vergleich zum Hinterrad. Selbst auf der frontlastigen CC-Feile stört das Matschprofil vorne kaum.



Aber nicht jeder kann permanent auf dem Hinterrad fahren!
In der Ebene habe ich vorne und hinten ähnliche Lasten,
der Rollwiderstand zählt gleich

Meiner Erfahrung nach brauche ich hinten Traktion zum Berg hoch fahren,
vorne genug um sicher zu Bremsen.
Gerade wenn es feucht wird kommt man ohne ordentlich Stollen kaum einen Pfad in adäquatem Tempo hoch.

Natürlich ist man mit einem DH-Reifen oft sicherer Unterwegs,
jeder hat seine Prioritäten und seine Meinungen.

Aber jemandem, der an Reifendruck kein Interesse (Ahnung) hat,
per Glaskugel DH-Reifen empfehlen, naja. (Einsatzzweck? Maulweite ?)
Aber es war gut begründet


----------



## RetroRider (7. Oktober 2011)

Tob1as schrieb:


> Aber nicht jeder kann permanent auf dem Hinterrad fahren!
> In der Ebene habe ich vorne und hinten ähnliche Lasten,
> der Rollwiderstand zählt gleich
> [...]



Das glaube ich nicht. Ich habe mich falsch ausgedrückt: CC-Geometrie ist natürlich nicht "frontlastig", sondern einfach etwas weniger hecklastig.
Vorne DH-Brocken und hinten Race-Häutchen ist etwas extremer als der allgemeine Konsens, aber ich bin zufrieden mit diesem Kompromiss.


----------



## das waldhuhn (10. Oktober 2011)

Schon wieder alle beim Thema Reifen??  Meine nächste Idee wär nämlich das Setup von der Gabel gewesen, wenn der Rebound zu flott ist hupft die Front auch gern mal davon.


----------



## x-tea95 (10. Oktober 2011)

das waldhuhn schrieb:


> Schon wieder alle beim Thema Reifen??  Meine nächste Idee wär nämlich das Setup von der Gabel gewesen, wenn der Rebound zu flott ist hupft die Front auch gern mal davon.


 
Es geht hier nicht darum, sich auf das Thema Reifen zu versteifen und diesen die Schuld an Allem zu geben.
Es geht darum, dass man eben an den Reifen noch etwas tuned (richtig geschrieben?), genauso, wie man bei allen anderen Parts (und der Fahrtechnik) auch immer probiert das Beste rauszuholen.
Wenn man natürlich denkt, "Ich kaufe mir den besten Reifen, dann ist gut." Dann kommt man nicht weiter, wenn man nicht fahren kann und mit Starrgabel fährt (sorry retro).

Ich probiere aus meinen Parts immer das Meiste rauszukitzeln und da, wo man nichts zahlen muss (Gabeldruck, Rebound, Reifenluftdruck, Fahrtechnik), da wird natürlich am Meisten gefeilt.
Und sich über Neuheiten in der Technik, Tests, Reviews etc. schlauzumachen kostet auch nur wenig, wenn man dann aber "sein" Ding gefunden hat bringts einem viel.


----------



## jazzchecker (26. Oktober 2011)

Meine Hinterachse hat schon einen schlag und vorne ist die achse auch leicht verkrümmt, .... kann das an zuhohem druck liegen?


----------



## x-tea95 (26. Oktober 2011)

Wie hast du denn an die Achse nen Schlag bekommen??

Bist du dir sicher, dass die Achse krumm ist und nicht nur einfach die Speichen etwas nachgezogen werden müssen?


----------



## alexanderZ (27. Oktober 2011)

also ne krumme achse find ich komisch... hat die felge nen schlag, oder kann es sein, dass du generell sehr unsicher auf dem rad bist (ich gehe davon aus, dass du nicht so häufig im wald unterwegs bist, da du auch vom luftdruck wenig bis keine ahnung hast)...

dann empfehle ich dir, mal mit freunden oder nem fahrtechniktraining in den wald zu gehen (google ist dein freund), und die leute dich beobachten lassen. da bekommst du die besten tips...


----------



## JTD_KEEPER (28. Oktober 2011)

Schwalbe halt ... leicht nass und die Dinger gehen an den unmöglichsten Stellen ab.
Sobald der Weichmacher bissi raus ist machen die keinen Spass mehr.
Hatte NN SR SS und FF immer das Selbe.

Dir ist folgendes passiert: bist eine Stelle gefahren, die du sonst locker schaffst und wo man auch nicht viel Technik braucht und zack war der Reifen weg wie auf Eis?

Mit Luftdruck hat das nix zu tun.

Ich fahr nur noch Maxxis genau aus dem Grund. 
Hatte keinen Bock mehr auf sowas!

Und an ALLE die die jetzt gern klug********n wollen: Bitte den Maxxis Reifen mit dazu schreiben den Ihr schon hattet ... DANKE!


----------



## Reddi (4. Januar 2012)

Habe leider das Problem dass ich beim Reifen Aufziehen ohne Kompressor klarkommen muss, aber auch nicht auf tubeless verzichten möchte. Mein Maxxis Ignitor am Hinterrad hat so viel Arbeit gemacht (meine CO2 Kartuschen verbraucht), da bevorzuge ich dann doch nen Schwalbe der von Haus aus schon fast so dich auf der Felge hockt dass ne Handpumpe reicht. 

Aber davon abgesehen, wenn ich mich mit nem Racing Ralph vorne auf Schotterkurven unsicher fühle, stellt dann ein Nobby Nic eine Verbesserung dar? Jeweils Evo mit PaceStar Gummimischung...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

